
The dumpling that comforts Poland - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20181218-the-dumpling-that-comforts-poland
======
ohiovr
Handmade perogie are a lot of work. I found Mrs T's perogies are pretty good
considering that they are frozen.

